# Μετρήσεις στην κουζίνα



## Kevman

Καλή σας μέρα, παιδιά!

Λοιπόν, θέλω να ψήσω κάτι για τα Χριστούγεννα (φοινίκια--με τα καρύδια και κανέλα στη μέση... μμμμμμ!), μα δεν είμαι ποτέ σίγουρος πώς αντιστοιχούν οι μονάδες μέτρησης.  Τα κιλά και γραμμάρια μπορώ να τα κάνω, αλλά τι για φλιτζάνια, κούπες, κουταλιές και κουταλάκια;  Ξέρετε αν είναι τα ίδια με (αντιστοίχως) cups, also cups?, tablespoons και teaspoons στην Αμερική;

Εδώ έχουμε:
1 teaspoon = 5 ml
1 tablespoon = 3 teaspoons = 15 ml
1 cup = 16 tablespoons = 240 ml

Η συνταγή που κοιτάζω τώρα ζητάει κι "1 φακελάκι μπέκιν".  Πόσο κρατάει ένα φακελάκι νομίζετε;

-Κεβ


----------



## Tetina

Τι είναι τα φοινίκια? πρώτη φορά τα ακούω! 
Νομίζω ότι εννοούμε τα ίδια με teaspoon, tablespoon, cups αλλά για περισσότερη ακρίβεια:
Όταν λέμε φλυτζάνι εννοούμε την κούπα τσαγιού, δηλ. ούτε τα μικρά του εσπρέσσο ούτε τα μεγάλα για το γάλα ή τον καφέ.
Το κουταλάκι εννοούμε πάλι του τσαγιού (εμείς το λέμε και κουταλάκι του γλυκού) και υπάρχει και το κουτάλι της σούπας. 
Όσο για το μπέικιν [εδώ χρειάστηκα τη βοήθεια της ειδικού] μου είπαν οτι πιθανόν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις μέχρι και 3 φορές (ως ποσότητα).*

*Καλύτερα να _μην_ χρησιμοποιείς ml για τις συνταγές γιατί όσες φορές το έκανα εγώ ήταν αποτυχία. Τα κουταλάκια και φλυτζανάκια είναι σίγουρη μέθοδος τελικά. 

Τα κουταλάκια μπορούμε να τα προσδιορίσουμε ερισσότερο "ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού γεμάτο" ή "ένα κουταλάκι κοφτό"=δηλ. ίσα ίσα να καλύψει το κουταλάκι.

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!


----------



## jaxlarus

Kev, αναρωτιέμαι...

Κύπριος σου 'δωσε τη συνταγή; 

*Φοινίκια *λέμε στην Κύπρο τους χουρμάδες! 
Και μ' αυτούς όντως εδώ φτιάχνουν ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο είδος (είδος... ) κουραμπιέ, πασπαλισμένου με (ζάχαρη) άχνη, τα *φοινικωτά*. Φάτε μάτια ψάρια εδώ. Τα *φοινικωτά  *είναι τα άσπρα στο κάτω μέρος της εικόνας, που ταιριάζουν γάντι με το...χιονισμένο τοπίο της Λεμεσού, της Αγιάναπας, της Τουσόν και του Φοίνιξ, βεβαίως - βεβαίως! 



PS: Ι know it only comes natural to say *κρατάει* (< holds), but *χωράει *or *περιέχει *(a bit more formal) sounds better. 
*Πόσο κρατάει* usually refers to time span = *διαρκεί*: "*Πόσο κρατάει η ταινία;*", "*Όσο κρατάει ένας καφές*" - Αχ, αξέχαστε Διονύση Θεοδόση...


----------



## jaxlarus

Kevman said:


> 1 teaspoon = 5 ml
> 1 tablespoon = 3 teaspoons = 15 ml
> 1 cup = 16 tablespoons = 240 ml



Παρεμπιπτόντως, το *cup *το είχα εγώ ξέρεις πού ως *cup: measure 0.237 ml* και δε δίστασα καθόλου να το μεταφράσω ως *φλιτζάνι*.

Κοίτα, in the case of total failure, you can always lay the blame on us guys!


----------



## anthodocheio

jaxlarus said:


> Kev, αναρωτιέμαι...
> 
> Κύπριος σου 'δωσε τη συνταγή;
> 
> *Φοινίκια *λέμε στην Κύπρο τους χουρμάδες!
> Και μ' αυτούς όντως εδώ φτιάχνουν ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο είδος (είδος... ) κουραμπιέ, πασπαλισμένου με (ζάχαρη) άχνη, τα *φοινικωτά*. Φάτε μάτια ψάρια εδώ. Τα *φοινικωτά *είναι τα άσπρα στο κάτω μέρος της εικόνας, που ταιριάζουν γάντι με το...χιονισμένο τοπίο της Λεμεσού και της Τουσόν, βεβαίως - βεβαίως!


 
Μας μπερδεύεις, μας μπερδεύεις...
Τα φοινίκια ναι, είναι χριστουγεννιάτικο γλυκό αλλά ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με τους χουρμάδες. Βασικά αν είναι αυτά που νομίζω το άσπρο χρώμα τους το δίνει το ινδοκάρυδο και όχι η άχνη ζάχαρη..

Τι μπλέξιμο με τα ονόματα...


----------



## jaxlarus

Χμ...

Το ΜΕΛ πάντως για το φοινίκι δίνει:
* Ο καρπός της χουρμαδιάς, ο χουρμάς | είδος γλυκίσματος, το μελομακάρονο.*

Η αλήθεια να λέγεται, εμένα τα χριστουγεννιάτικα γλυκά δε μου πολυαρέσουν, αλλά το τσέκαρα με τη θεία μου απέναντι   και όντως στα φοινικωτά βάζουν και καρύδια και κανέλα.

Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα, δε βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά...

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, ο Κεβ θα τα φτιάξει, ο Κεβ θα τα φάει!


----------



## Kevman

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλες τις απαντήσεις!  



jaxlarus said:


> Το ΜΕΛ πάντως για το φοινίκι δίνει:
> * Ο καρπός της χουρμαδιάς, ο χουρμάς | είδος γλυκίσματος, το μελομακάρονο.*


Το δεύτερο, νομίζω.

Δεν ξέρω αν τα φοινίκια πρέπει να είναι αποκλειστικά χριστουγεννιάτικα (αλλά μόλις διάβασα ένα βιβλίο όπου τα φτωχά παιδιά στο ορφανοτροφείο τα έτρωγαν μονάχα τα Χριστούγεννα.... Στη Λέσβο ήταν).  Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έφαγα φοινίκια πρόσφατα σ' ένα τοπικό 'ελληνικό φεστιβάλ' εδώ, και λογαριάζω ότι τα Χριστούγεννα θα κάνουν καλή αφορμή να φτιάξω δικά μου. 

Να τη συνταγή που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσω.  Τα γλυκά έχουν χρυσοκαφέ χρώμα--ακριβώς σαν τους χιονισμένους λόφους του Φοίνιξ! 


Τετίνα μου, μιλάς για ειδικά φλιτζάνια και κουτάλια για τη μέτρηση, έτσι δεν είναι;  Μήπως αυτά ονομάζονται "κούπα τσαγιού", και "κουτάλι της σούπας", κλπ. στα ελληνικά;  Μόνο έψαξα να βρω τα ml για να έχουμε κοινό κανόνα για σύγκριση.

Για να καλά καταλάβω με το φακελάκι, εννοείς ότι χωράει πχ. 3 κουταλάκια (ή κάτι τέτοιο--ίσως θα πρέπει να ψάξω να βρω τι ποσότητα θα ήταν κατάλληλη για μια τέτοια συνταγή--αλλά 3 αυτών);  Υποθέτω ότι το φακελάκι είναι το δεμάκι που αγοράζεις στο σούπερ μάρκετ.



jaxlarus said:


> *cup: measure 0.237 ml*


Σίγουρα εννόησες 0,237 _*λίτρες*_ (δηλαδή 237 ml), έτσι δεν είναι;  Νομίζω πως η διαφορά τριών ml μπορεί να είναι είτε η διαφορά μεταχύ της μέτρησης υγρών και στερεών ή άλλιως καμιά διαφορά μεταχύ των ΗΠΑ κι Ευρώπης.

-Κεβ


ΥΓ:


jaxlarus said:


> PS: Ι know it only comes natural to say *κρατάει* (< holds), but *χωράει *or *περιέχει *(a bit more formal) sounds better.
> *Πόσο κρατάει* usually refers to time span = *διαρκεί*: "*Πόσο κρατάει η ταινία;*", "*Όσο κρατάει ένας καφές*" - Αχ, αξέχαστε Διονύση Θεοδόση...


Ευχαριστώ που μου το έδειξες.   Το έχω προσέξει όταν διάβαζα, αλλά όταν έγραψα το ξέχασα!  Πάντως, συνήθως πρέπει να μαθαίνω ένα μάθημα πολλές φορές πριν τελικά το κατέχω!


----------



## Vagabond

Τα φοινίκια είναι μελομακάρονα γεμιστά, και όχι νηστίσιμα, όπως τα συνηθισμένα. Από όσο ξέρω, είναι μικρασιάτικο... φρούτο  (πώς λέμε χουρμάδες; Καμία σχέση!)

Κεβ, μερσί για την συνταγή - τα φτιάχνει η μαμά μου (που τα έμαθε από τη Μικρασιάτισσα πεθερά της - γιαγιά μου), κι αν είμαι εδώ στον κρανίου τόπο φέτος, πλέον ΚΑΙ εγώ . Ινδοκάρυδο δεν έχουν απαραιτήτως (εγώ δεν τα έχω δει ποτέ με ινδοκάρυδο, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις), μελομακάρονα είναι, καλέ!

Επίσης: έχω την αίσθηση ότι η Τετίνα μιλάει για απλά κουταλάκια του γλυκού και φλυντζάνια τσαγιού, οπότε και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί της απόλυτα - σιγά μην καθόμαστε να μετράμε γραμμάρια και ml  Τα λίτρα και τα ml από όσο ξέρω δεν έχουν καμία διαφορά μεταξύ Ευρώπης και Αμερικής (και σίγουρα ο jax εννοούσε 0,237 λίτρα, πού να το μετρήσεις το 0,237ml... σταγονίτσα θα είναι!) 

Για το μπέικιν (μα, τι καταπληκτική, ελληνικότατη λέξη! ), εδώ το δίνει 20 γραμμάρια (scroll down, τέταρτο από το τέλος).

Τέλος, καλό κουράγιο, γιατί απ'όσο ξέρω είναι κάπως μπελαλήδικα. Όταν τα φτιάξεις, βγάλε καμιά φωτογραφία και ποστάρισέ την, να μας κάνεις να ζηλέψουμε και να σε μισήσουμε παράφορα και να θαυμάσουμε τις ζαχαροπλαστικές σου ικανότητες.


----------



## Tetina

Να τη συνταγή που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσω. 


> Τετίνα μου, μιλάς για ειδικά φλιτζάνια και κουτάλια για τη μέτρηση, έτσι δεν είναι; Μήπως αυτά ονομάζονται "κούπα τσαγιού", και "κουτάλι της σούπας", κλπ. στα ελληνικά; Μόνο έψαξα να βρω τα ml για να έχουμε κοινό κανόνα για σύγκριση.
> 
> Για να καλά καταλάβω με το φακελάκι, εννοείς ότι χωράει πχ. 3 κουταλάκια (ή κάτι τέτοιο--ίσως θα πρέπει να ψάξω να βρω τι ποσότητα θα ήταν κατάλληλη για μια τέτοια συνταγή--αλλά 3 αυτών); Υποθέτω ότι το φακελάκι είναι το δεμάκι που αγοράζεις στο σούπερ μάρκετ.


 
Οχι, Κεβ. Εννοώ απλά φλυτζάνια που πίνουμε το τσάι μας και απλά κουταλάκια που τρώμε το γλυκό μας, τίποτα εξειδικευμένο για μέτρηση με ml και τέτοια. Νομίζω οτι είναι τα ίδια παντού οπότε δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με αυτά. 
Η μητέρα μου λέει οτι για κάθε 0,5 κιλό αλεύρι βάζεις 1 κουταλάκι μπέικιν, οπότε για 1,5 κιλό που θέλει η συνταγή σου θα βάλεις 3 κουταλάκια μπέικιν. 
Τόσο είπαμε οτι είναι συνήθως και ένα φακελάκι μπέικιν, για αυτό σου λέει η συνταγή να βάλεις ένα φακελάκι όλοκληρο.

Μπελαλίδικο βρε Κεβ!


----------



## anthodocheio

Εγώ πάντως αυτά τα ξέρω μόνο ως μελομακάρονα. Γεμιστά ή όχι, μελομακάρονα είναι. Για φοινίκια αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου δεν έχει καμία σχέση αλλά στο γούγλη δε βρίσκω εικόνα...

Μπορεί απλά εγώ έτσι να νομίζω, μπορεί εδώ στα ζαχαροπλαστεία να τα λένε διαφορετικά... Τη μαμά μου δεν τη ρώτησα ακόμη να σας πω την αλήθεια...


----------



## jaxlarus

ΟΚ, δε μιλάμε για τα φοινικωτά, αλλά μάλλον για μελομακάρονα. Άμα όμως σ' αρέσουν οι χουρμάδες, πολύ ευχαρίστως να σου στείλω τη συνταγή για τα φοινικωτά! 
Εμένα σου 'πα δεν μ' αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα (δεν είμαι των γλυκών) αλλά εδώ κάνουν θραύση.



Kevman said:


> Σίγουρα εννόησες 0,237 _*λίτρες*_ (δηλαδή 237 ml), έτσι δεν είναι;  Νομίζω πως η διαφορά τριών ml μπορεί να είναι είτε η διαφορά μεταχύ της μέτρησης υγρών και στερεών ή άλλιως καμιά διαφορά μεταχύ των ΗΠΑ κι Ευρώπης.



Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό: 0,237ℓ ή 237ml (*χιλιοστόλιτρα*). Το ‘χα κάνει copy/ paste απ’ τα en.base μου του λεξικού, τα οποία πέραν της συγκεκριμένης, περιέχουν πολλές ακόμα κοτσάνες...  



Kevman said:


> ΥΓ: Ευχαριστώ που μου το έδειξες.   Το έχω προσέξει όταν διάβαζα, αλλά όταν έγραψα το ξέχασα!  Πάντως, συνήθως πρέπει να μαθαίνω ένα μάθημα πολλές φορές πριν τελικά το κατέχω!



Κεβ, ξες (ά, ρε Vagabond με το '*ξες*'!), είναι εκπληκτικό να ακούς κάποιον  που δε ζει σε ελληνόφωνο περιβάλλον να χειρίζεται τη γλώσσα στο βαθμό που το κάνεις εσύ... 
Ό,τι κι αν πω θα 'ναι λίγο, trust me.

Κι επειδή (όχι λόγω επαγγέλματος) αγαπάω ιδιαίτερα τη διδασκαλία - όχι για να πουλήσω μούρη, αλλά γιατί μου δίνει πολλή ικανοποίηση όταν οι άλλοι την αποδέχονται και βελτιώνονται:

*Σίγουρα εννόησες 0,237 λίτρες => Σίγουρα εννοούσες 0,237 λίτρα. Εννόησα = κατάλαβα*· formal, obsolete.
*Το έχω προσέξει όταν διάβαζα => το είχα προσέξει ενώ / όταν / καθώς διάβαζα
[...] πριν τελικά το κατέχω => πριν τελικά το εμπεδώσω

 Κεβ, πολύ σε πάω...
*


----------



## balgior

Χαίρετε κι από μένα! Μυρίστηκα γλυκά και κατέφθασα! 

Εμένα όταν μου δώσανε να φάω φοινίκια ήταν κάτι πράγματα σαν μελομακάρονα στην όψη, πασπαλισμένα με ινδοκάρυδο και μέσα γέμιση καρύδι και κανέλα. Είχαν και ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού. Φυσικά δεν αρνήθηκα! :d

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν ότι δεν ήταν ποτισμένα με βαρύ σιρόπι από μέλι-ζάχαρη αλλά μάλλον από σκέτη ζάχαρη και ήταν πιο ελαφριά στη γέυση και στο στομάχι. Αλλά αυτά τα γλυκά διαφέρουν όχι από περιοχή σε περιοχή αλλά από πόρτα σε πόρτα!

Ας πούμε ότι είναι μελομακάρονα σπέσιαλ!


----------



## Kevman

Ακκ!  Όλα τα *cups* (ακόμα και στα αγγλικά) δεν είναι τα ίδια!   (Αλλά η διαφορά είναι παραμικρή.)  Έβαλα τα ml στο πρώτο μου ποστ (που βρήκα εδώ) τάχα να 'χουμε κανένα κοινό μέτρο για σύγκρισή, αλλά μαθές δεν υπάρχει 'κοινότητα' καθόλου.  Νόμιζα πως κάποτε είχα κουβεντιάσει για κάτι τέτοιο με τη νύφη μου (μια Γερμανίδα), αλλά σήμερα (τελικά) έψαξα να βρω... αυτό (κατώ από το «Metric measures»)!  Ακόμα και στο δικό μου συρτάρι βρίσκω ένα *cup* με 235ml και ένα με 250!
(Δεν ξέρω αν ενδιαφέρεστε με τέτοιες μικρολεπτομέρειες για τα λεξικά σας, ρε _Ωκεανοί Πέντε_. )

(Αλλά βέβαια, βρε Βάγκαμπαντ, ακόμα πιστεύω τουλάχιστον ότι ένα ml είναι ένα ml και στην Ευρώπη και στις ΗΠΑ--ένας ωκεανός μας χωρίζει, όχι ένα wormhole! )

Τέλως πάντων, νομίζω πως θα δοκιμάσω την πιο ελευθερισμένη ελληνική μέθοδο με τα καθημερινά σκεύη, όπως περίγραψε η Τετίνα μας.  Θα σας πω πώς καταλήξουν. 
(Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε, κι από τότε μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για το Βέφα ή το Μαμαλάκη. )



balgior said:


> Εμένα όταν μου δώσανε να φάω φοινίκια ήταν κάτι πράγματα σαν μελομακάρονα στην όψη, πασπαλισμένα με ινδοκάρυδο και μέσα γέμιση καρύδι και κανέλα. Είχαν και ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού. Φυσικά δεν αρνήθηκα! :d


Αυτά ακριβώς κι εγώ είχα. 



jaxlarus said:


> ξες (ά, ρε Vagabond με το '*ξες*'!)


  Αυτό με έκανε να χιχιρίσω πολύ (να το βάλω καζαντζακιανώς).

Και ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για τις διορθώσιες, ρε Λάζαρε, αλλά δε φταίω εγώ για το «λίτρες».  Το λεξικό μου μού είπε πως είναι θηλυκό για κανένα λόγο. Και άλλη χαρτινή πηγή voted down!


----------



## Vagabond

Kevman said:


> (Αλλά βέβαια, βρε Βάγκαμπαντ, ακόμα πιστεύω τουλάχιστον ότι ένα ml είναι ένα ml και στην Ευρώπη και στις ΗΠΑ--ένας ωκεανός μας χωρίζει, όχι ένα wormhole! )


Καλά βρε παιδί, μη βαράς  Είπα μήπως σκέφτηκες τις ψιλοδιαφορές που υπάρχουν μεταξύ κατά τα άλλα "όμοιων" μεγεθών μεταξύ US & UK και κατ' αναλογία το σκέφτηκες και για τα λίτρα... (αι λίτραι; Πολύ σουρρεάλ αυτό το λεξικό σου!)

Όσο γι'αυτόν τον ωκεανό... μία και δύο φορές τον έχω βρίσει, νομίζεις; Μακάρι να ήταν σκουληκότρυπα, don't get me started...  

_(Όχι τίποτα άλλο, θα πεταγόμασταν να σου φάμε και τα φοινίκια )_


----------



## anthodocheio

Vagabond said:


> _(Όχι τίποτα άλλο, θα πεταγόμασταν να σου φάμε και τα φοινίκια )_


 
Keep at least one for me! Now I'm coming!



Kevman said:


> αλλά μαθές δεν υπάρχει 'κοινότητα' καθόλου.


 Πολύ μας αρέσουν τα ελληνικά σου βρε Κεβ!


> Τέλως πάντων, νομίζω πως θα δοκιμάσω την πιο ελευθερισμένη ελληνική μέθοδο με τα καθημερινά σκεύη, όπως περίγραψε η Τετίνα μας. Θα σας πω πώς καταλήξουν.


 Αυτό να κάνεις! Είναι δοκιμασμένη η μέθοδος! "Ελευθερισμένη" δεν ξέρω...


> (Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε, κι από τότε μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για το Βέφα ή το Μαμαλάκη. )


 Η Βέφα.. Το μικρό της είναι, σε αντίθεση με τον Ηλία Μαμαλάκη που είναι το επίθετό του... ...Για να μαθαίνεις...



> Αυτό με έκανε να χιχιρίσω πολύ (να το βάλω καζαντζακιανώς).





> Και ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για τις διορθώσ*ιε*ς, ρε Λάζαρε,


If this wasn't a typo, it sounds good


> Το λεξικό μου μού είπε πως είναι θηλυκό για κανένα λόγο.


 Χμμμ "για κάποιο λόγο"...


> Και άλλη χαρτινή πηγή voted down!


 Και τώρα ποιόν θα εμπιστευόμαστε βρε Κέβιν; Μόνο τους πέντε ωκεανούς;


----------



## jaxlarus

...Κεβ, αυτό το *μαθές *ήταν όλα τα λεφτά + τα ρέστα μου + ό,τι άλλο θες!

Λίγο τα φτωχά του ορφανοτροφείου της Λέσβου, λίγο τα μελομακάρονα και κερασάκι το *μαθές *σου, με πήγες σε βικτωριανό Λονδίνο - μάλλον ο Ντίκενς θα φταίει!

 *Ζακ *(άλλως *Νότιος Παγωμένος*)


----------



## ireney

Ο Βόρειος Παγωμένος με το καμμένο motherboard (για όσους αναρωτηθήκατε που είναι αυτή  η  χαμένη λέει ότι προσπαθεί να κρατήσει κάποια στάνταρντ σε αυτό το φόρουμ κι εσείς δε βοηθάτε ρε παίδες. Πώς να την πω στους άλλους για τσατ όταν ο βασικός πυρήνας το έχει κάνει καφέ Σαντέ το μαγαζί; Βοηθήστε τους χειμαζόμενους πληθυσμούς των απανταχού ραφτούδων καλέ! Οι απαντήσεις σε Που Μου. Το παρόν μένει αμετάφραστο καθώς μόνο τον Παράξενό μας μοδεράτορα εμπιστεύομαι ότι δεν θα με καρφώσει για το άτοπον του μηνύματος στην υπόλοιπη ομάδα. Κοινώς μπακ του δε μάτερ οφ ντισκάσιον ολ οφ ας πλιζ!


----------

